# Helmet lights



## Tachikoma (Mar 28, 2008)

There is no motorcycle sub-forum so I'm posting here 
I've seen some hid models (mainly from Trail Tech )and I was wandering if anyone here could share his experience using them :candle:
Also, I'd like to know if it's legal to use them on public roads in Italy


----------



## Wicho (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know about the legality of their use in Italy (I'm in the USA), but Niterider makes some.

Here's a link: http://www.niterideroffroad.com/

This is the same company that makes the bicycle lights.


----------



## Jarl (Apr 6, 2008)

Why do you want a helmet mounted light for general use? If you're on a motorbike, you can rig up alternate lights to the battery for unlimited power, they just have to be mounted on the bike.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 6, 2008)

Because you can look around lighting the area only by moving your head, without having to reposition the entire motorbike.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 22, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Because you can look around lighting the area only by moving your head, without having to reposition the entire motorbike.



Good idea...


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 7, 2008)

I use a Niterider HID helmet mounted light for mtn biking at night. It really lights up the countryside and as far as I have experienced via several crashes, it is bombproof.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2008)

Tachikoma said:


> Because you can look around lighting the area only by moving your head, without having to reposition the entire motorbike.




Helmet lights work great while mountain biking but I really doubt they're legal for road use.


----------



## dhiris (Jun 7, 2009)

You'd really only want to use a helmet light off-road where it is very helpful to be able to see where your head points. As long as you don't have the light point out straight, I don't see why they would be illegal. I'd compare that with fog lights or lights mounted on top of SUVs. Also, on the road, if you get it flashing, it would make you more visible to drivers which is hugely important.

I wouldn't get HID though. Either buy or build your own LED light. My self built LED helmet light is brighter than most HIDs and not as fragile and expensive.


----------

